# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Bộ Quy tắc ứng xử du lịch ở Bình Thuận: Những điều người dân và du khách cần lưu ý

## anhquoc.abctravel

Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch Bình Thuận đã ban hành Bộ Quy tắc ứng xử trong hoạt động du lịch (gọi tắt là Bộ Quy tắc) trên địa bàn tỉnh. Đây là một động thái nhằm chấn chỉnh tình hình du lịch hiện nay đồng thời hướng tới xây dựng thói quen, hành vi ứng xử văn minh, thân thiện của đội ngũ cán bộ, nhân viên người lao động làm việc trong ngành du lịch và các ngành liên quan đến du lịch, góp phần tạo ấn tượng tốt đẹp với du khách khi đến Bình Thuận.

Bên cạnh đó, Bộ Quy tắc còn góp phần nâng cao nhận thức của người dân Bình Thuận và khách du lịch về văn minh du lịch, khuyến nghị những hành vi ứng xử không phù hợp, từng bước tạo mối quan hệ hài hòa, thân thiện giữa du khách và người dân địa phương.

Bộ Quy tắc gồm 4 chương, 12 điều quy định những quy tắc ứng xử chung về chấp hành chính sách, pháp luật của Nhà nước, tôn trọng truyền thống văn hóa, phong tục tập quán của địa phương, có ý thức trách nhiệm giữ gìn, bảo vệ các di tích lịch sử, văn hóa, kiến trúc và danh lam thắng cảnh; an ninh trật tự, môi trường tự nhiên, môi trường xã hội…

Bộ Quy tắc nhấn mạnh đến vai trò của các tổ chức, cá nhân hoạt động trong lĩnh vực du lịch. Quy tắc về ứng xử đòi hỏi các tổ chức, cá nhân phải có đạo đức nghề nghiệp, luôn vui vẻ, thân thiện, niềm nở; không phân biệt đối xử, không đeo bám, chèo kéo, làm phiền khách du lịch; công khai, rõ ràng và bán đúng giá niêm yết.

Đối với các đơn vị cung ứng dịch vụ du lịch, Bộ Quy tắc quy định phải giữ uy tín và thương hiệu trong quan hệ với khách hàng, đối tác, không cung cấp cho khách du lịch các sản phẩm, dịch vụ không rõ nguồn gốc, xuất xứ, không đảm bảo chất lượng, không đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm; cạnh tranh lành mạnh bằng chất lượng sản phẩm…

Ngoài ra, trang phục của người dân Bình Thuận cũng như khách du lịch đến tham quan phải đảm bảo lịch sự và phù hợp. Về ứng xử, phải có tinh thần yêu nước và lòng tự hào dân tộc, tôn trọng truyền thống văn hóa, phong tục tập quán của người dân địa phương, không nói lời thô tục, thiếu văn hóa, sử dụng có kiểm soát bia, rượu và các loại đồ uống có cồn…

Đặc biệt, người dân và khách du lịch phải có ý thức bảo vệ môi tường, không vứt rác hoặc khạc nhổ bừa bãi…

Theo Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch Bình Thuận Phan Thiết, việc ban hành Bộ Quy tắc ứng xử sẽ giúp cho các doanh nghiệp, người dân cũng như khách du lịch hình thành thói quen, hành vi ứng xử văn minh, thái độ lịch sự, thân thiện, tạo ra hiệu ứng tốt đẹp cho ngành Du lịch Bình Thuận nói riêng và Việt Nam nói chung.

Bình Thuận hiện là một trong những điểm đến nổi tiếng của cả nước. Trong năm 2016, nhờ triển khai đồng bộ các giải pháp phát triển du lịch, lượng du khách đến Bình Thuận đạt 4,5 triệu lượt người (tăng 8,8 % so cùng kỳ năm 2015), trong đó có khoảng 503.800 lượt khách quốc tế (tăng 11,2%); doanh thu du lịch đạt 9.046 tỷ đồng (tăng 18,4%). Bình Thuận phấn đấu đón hơn 5 triệu lượt du khách trong năm 2017.

Ngoài ra quý khách có nhu cầu đi Du lịch theo tour hoặc thiết kế tour riêng. Vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch ABC:
T*hông tin chi tiết liện hệ:
Công Ty TNHH Dịch Vụ & Du Lịch ABC
Dịch vụ Lữ Hành , Tổ Chức Sự Kiện Giá Rẻ Nhất Tại Tp Hồ Chí Minh
1737/36 - 1737/36A Quốc lộ 1, P.Tân Thới Hiệp, Q.12, Tp .HCM
Tel: 0866 815 515  DĐ: 0909779117 Mr Hưng    
Website: dulichabc.vn |  tourhe.dulichabc.vn | tourdulichgiare.com.vn
*

----------

